

Abandoned: The Rise, Fall and Decay of Disney’s River Country - brudgers
http://www.themeparktourist.com/features/20150323/30074/abandoned-rise-fall-and-decay-disney-s-river-country

======
petecooper
Not specifically related to Disney, but if photos of abandoned places are your
thing, I recommend Derelict Places[1]. I have no connection or affiliation
outside of being a user (lurker, technically) of the site.

[1] [http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/](http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/)

------
Jgrubb
I'm struck by the lack of obese folks in these pictures in the early 80s. It's
not like we were consciously any healthier back then, I don't think. Kinda
drives home the fact that America's "obesity epidemic" is mostly manufactured
and relatively recent.

~~~
brc
And the rather wild rides - the big drops and lack of 'one at a time please'.

It's almost like the photos are from a time when people were able to measure
risk themselves!

On the obesity thing - I guess all the modern junk food was still in its
infancy and people probably brown-bagged their lunch. I know if I had went
when I was a kid that's what my family would have done.

~~~
ams6110
I don't think junk food was any less prevalent then. One thing that has
changed is portion sizes. A "large" soft drink at McDonald's was 21oz. A
milkshake was 16oz. Today they are about twice that size. There were also no
free refills. Similar story on french fry sizes.

Candy bars, chips, everything is about double the size I remember from my
childhood.

~~~
bluedevil2k
I think it was less prevalent. This is a small sample size, but my parents
talk about drinking a Coke once a summer as a huge treat. Otherwise it was
water from the hose.

~~~
brc
I think if I concentrate and think hard, I could probably remember all the
times my family went to a fast food place. It would be once a year or less,
and only when all other options were exhausted.

I have friend that take their kids more than once a week.

------
JonoW
Ah I went to River Country! Was there in '94 when I was about 14, loved it.
But damn the water was cold, went in December - we hadn't been in the water
yet and jumped on the main slide, feck it was freezing, and we knew when we
got dumped into the lake at the bottom it was going to be worse...it was. But
awesome place, sad to see it in ruin

